# Renaming Bluetooth devices?



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi Folks.
Not exactly Canon, (but if it helps, swap tv for Canon 7DII ) but I know there are lots of clever people here with technical backgrounds.
I’m hoping someone might know the answer to this question, is it possible in this age of voice driven assistants to rename a Bluetooth device to something sensible?
For example, an Amazon echo show is connected to a transmitter plugged in to a tv, instead of asking Alexa to connect to a TaoTronics TT-BA07, (fine for an agile mind but not much help for an elderly mother) I’d like to rename it TV or something simple.
I have tried Google, but nothing seemed to be applicable.
Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 9, 2021)

I guess you were talking about Alexa but if not most of this can be done by the app you required to download for every electronic device you buy these days :}

Open your Amazon Alexa app on your mobile or tablet.
Next, go to ‘Settings’ and then ‘Alexa Devices’.
You should now see a list of your Amazon devices.
Next to the device, you want to rename, tap ‘Edit’.
Here, you can type your new name, for example, the location of your device ‘Kitchen’.
Once you have renamed your device, tap ‘Save’.
You can rename each of your devices to make navigating your Virtual Assistant devices easier.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2021)

jprusa said:


> I guess you were talking about Alexa but if not most of this can be done by the app you required to download for every electronic device you buy these days :}
> 
> Open your Amazon Alexa app on your mobile or tablet.
> Next, go to ‘Settings’ and then ‘Alexa Devices’.
> ...


Hi jprusa.
Thanks for taking the time and effort, but it is not the Alexa I’m trying to rename, it is the Bluetooth thing I want the Alexa to listen to, which is a dum device, no app! 
Where mum would say “Alexa connect to TV“ and not have to remember “Alexa connect to TaoTronics TT-BA07!”

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 9, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jprusa.
> Thanks for taking the time and effort, but it is not the Alexa I’m trying to rename, it is the Bluetooth thing I want the Alexa to listen to, which is a dum device, no app!
> Where mum would say “Alexa connect to TV“ and not have to remember “Alexa connect to TaoTronics TT-BA07!”
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I think you will find in that Alexa directory of connected devices it will have TaoTronics TT-BA07, the point is you don’t rename the TV itself, you rename what Alexa calls the TV.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I think you will find in that Alexa directory of connected devices it will have TaoTronics TT-BA07, the point is you don’t rename the TV itself, you rename what Alexa calls the TV.


Hi PBD. 
That is what I am trying to achieve, it is just that I can’t seem to find out how to do it!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi PBD.
> That is what I am trying to achieve, it is just that I can’t seem to find out how to do it!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Do you have the Amazon Alexa device app on your phone or tablet?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Do you have the Amazon Alexa device app on your phone or tablet?


Hi PBD. 
Yes, but we couldn’t see a route to the solution there either, however, at the end of the time we had spent trying we were both brain foooked, probably couldn’t have found our way out of a paper bag!  
We will investigate the app again.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Joules (Mar 10, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi PBD.
> Yes, but we couldn’t see a route to the solution there either, however, at the end of the time we had spent trying we were both brain foooked, probably couldn’t have found our way out of a paper bag!
> We will investigate the app again.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I'm not an Alexa user, but it sounds to me like you want to create what's called a 'routine', that is triggered by a simple voice custom voice command and executes a more complex one silently.

Here is a guide that looks good on first glance, but if it isn't Google will certainly help you out: https://www.smarthomefocus.com/custom-voice-commands-alexa-routine/

The guide is for something more elaborate, but if your Bluetooth device can be controlled, it should expose the same sort of options that allow this to be set up.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 10, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> but it is not the Alexa I’m trying to rename, it is the Bluetooth thing I want the Alexa to listen to, which is a dum device, no app!
> Where mum would say “Alexa connect to TV“ and not have to remember “Alexa connect to TaoTronics TT-BA07!”


All the renaming has to be done in the Alexia app. As PBD said you will find a directory of connected devices and it will allow you to edit the bluetooth device names. Just ask Alexia if you need help 
Good luck


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2021)

Joules said:


> I'm not an Alexa user, but it sounds to me like you want to create what's called a 'routine', that is triggered by a simple voice custom voice command and executes a more complex one silently.
> 
> Here is a guide that looks good on first glance, but if it isn't Google will certainly help you out: https://www.smarthomefocus.com/custom-voice-commands-alexa-routine/
> 
> The guide is for something more elaborate, but if your Bluetooth device can be controlled, it should expose the same sort of options that allow this to be set up.


Hi Joules. 
Thanks, I will give this a go, thank you.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2021)

jprusa said:


> All the renaming has to be done in the Alexia app. As PBD said you will find a directory of connected devices and it will allow you to edit the bluetooth device names. Just ask Alexia if you need help
> Good luck


Hi jprusa.
Thank you, I asked Alexa and she played me some thrash metal “music“ which didn’t actually answer the question! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

